# Other people and their dogs



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have finally, a week later, decompressed from the Thanksgiving Holiday with my husband's family. We hosted Thanksgiving at our house - 20 people and 7 dogs! Three of the dogs are ours and one is a constant guest. My great aunt lives with us and her dog is with her as well. 

Since we have big dogs, I have always been careful to train them and teach them manners. At our house, they are allowed on the furniture but are not when we take them visiting. They are house and kennel trained. We take them with us everywhere we can, so they are used to being around other people, dogs, cats, etc... I want them to be respectable house guests whenever we stay with someone else. I know the burden that three big dogs are when one isn't used to dogs. 

With that said, my in-laws showed up with their basset hound and Chihuahua for three days. My sister-in-law brought her Chihuahua as well. The Chihuahuas are at least 4 years old each. The basset is 15. The basset hound was great. The Chihuahuas on the other hand - not so much. In two days, I had cleaned up more puddles and picked up more piles than I have since Bristol was 8 weeks old. They scratched my brand new furniture, even putting a hole in my couch. I was livid when I noticed that my sister-in-law had put a pee pad down in the bathroom so her dog didn't have to go outside. 

When my sister-in-law saw me cleaning up yet another puddle that her dog left, she said, "just tell me where you find the puddles and I will clean them up." My response? "If you would watch your dog, neither one of use would have to clean up after her!" She then began to complain about how she can't get her dog housetrained and how she lets her pee on a rug in her hallway. I tried to explain the kennel method to her - even offered to let her use one of Bristol's puppy kennels. It was not an option for her. 

I always try and be gracious whenever people bring their dogs with them because as I mentioned, we travel with or dogs quite a bit. However, this past holiday weekend was just about too much for me.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Bless your heart. You handled that much better than I probably would have. I don't think people should bring their dogs to someone's home if the dogs cannot behave and especially if they are using your floor as their toilet!! Our Ellie is still overexcited in new places, so she is on leash until she settles down. If she does not settle down, she does not come off leash. She would never pee or tear up furniture, but I don't want her general curiosity and excitement being too much at someone else's house. 

I hate to say it, but I have seen more little ankle biters that are not well behaved than I have big dogs.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow, that is just terrible! I would be sooo mad if my brand new furniture was ruined because of out of control dogs and disrespectful inlaws! 

Cesar Millan says Owners of little dogs let them get away with everything because they are just to itty bitty and cute and owners don't want to hurt the little dogs feelings! 

Maybe they should get some training books / DVD's for Christmas!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Great suggestion, MLG1900. 

When I offered to help my sister-in-law with some potty training tips, she told me in no uncertain terms that she wouldn't ever put her dog in a kennel. Seriously? Well, then her little dog won't be welcome anymore. I can deal with issues as long as the owner deals with the issues as well. 

Christmas will be spent with my side of the family this year, where all of our dogs are housetrained, no matter how tiny they are.


----------

